# How to replace airport extreme card in iBook G4 1.4Mz



## patrean (Jun 23, 2007)

In the other models one could simply remove the keyboard and there was the card, but I can't find where the card is on this model...does anyone know or can someone point me in the right direction please.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 23, 2007)

The Airport card on the last iBooks is not user accessible. That requires removal of the case, both top and bottom, then removing both metal shields that are inside the case.


----------

